# Your new place!



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure we've all seen at least _one _of those home makeover shows. 

So, you're in your pajama's, just sitting on your computer browsing though the latest TCoD news, when someone knocks at your door. You open it to find a very nicely dressed stranger standing there holding a fancy briefcase.

He's offering to buy you a house. Any house. Anywhere. You can decorate it however you wish, this man will buy you anything from furniture, to game consoles, to towels to pots and pans. You can literally turn this house into whatever you wish it to be. 

What's your dream home? Be as realistic or as unrealistic as you want to be!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd have a three story house. The first floor would be kitchen and living room.The two top floors would have 5 rooms; the second floor will have themed rooms, one the Starship Enterprise, another would be Home One, the third would be the Tardis, the fourth one would be the Millennium Falcon and the last one would be Helm's Deep. The top floor would be my room; it would have a separate room for Legos, and a private bathroom.


----------

